# Actiongirls Action cue. (warning: bloody long).



## Alex W (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey dudes, here's an action cue I finished recently. Yes it's for Actiongirls, the storyline has taken a "zombie movie" direction now :lol:. Ahh crikey you really have to see it... Anyway this cue's bloody long (10 minutes!) and runs through a small variety of styles, starting on a Don Davis "matrixish" kind of thing, and ends up with some electronicy sound design stuff (eg at 7:02 I recorded my voice and screwed with it using distortions, other FX etc). Overall It's very heavily compressed - ehh... the director loves volume.  Took me about a day or so per minute.

Had lots of fun making it, Hope you enjoy listening.

http://www.alxproductions.com/zombie.mp3

Incase anyone's interested, libraries used:
EWQLSO platinum, stylus rmx, atmosphere, morphology, virus powercore, stormdrum.

peace

EDIT: ah what the hell I may as well post a few more cheezy strip tease music cues too;
http://www.alxproductions.com/waterpark.mp3
http://www.alxproductions.com/gymworkout.mp3
http://www.alxproductions.com/bikeride.mp3


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Alex!

Great cue man! I really dig it (playing it now on my laptop speakers).
I will definitely play it out loud on my monitors (and sub!) this afternoon.


----------



## Alex W (Dec 17, 2005)

Peter Roos said:


> Hey Alex!
> 
> Great cue man! I really dig it (playing it now on my laptop speakers).
> I will definitely play it out loud on my monitors (and sub!) this afternoon.



cheers Pete! Yeah mate crank it! :lol:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Alex,

Damn that's a cue and a half he he. Love the production and the way you bring all the different elements together into a whole. It really works.

I must have a word with Doug Rogers. My EWQLSO Platinum doesn't sound like that. You must have a special badaaaassss version (is that Pro or regular version you are using?).

Anyway, congratulations on some great work! Thoroughly enjoyed hearing it.

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## zonobono (Dec 17, 2005)

great cue!


right now i'm listening to your striptease-tracks... :D


----------



## Niah (Dec 17, 2005)

Damnnn Alex, this cue kicks some serious butt!
The sound design and overall production came out really well, the orchestra sounds super as always.

Keep up!

btw, the ST cues sound good too


----------



## Alex W (Dec 17, 2005)

hehehe cheers dudes, haha cool the strip tease tracks got some listens too 

Steve - just the normal badass version mate, no PRO yet...


----------



## pdzl (Dec 18, 2005)

This is awesome!

Would you mind sharing the articulation list particularly for the brass? I've never heard QLSO Brass sound this aggressive and powerful.

Is it due to your compression techniques perhaps also? (Any that you care to share?) 

What tools are you using for compression?

Edit:
I just listened to your other cues, great pop type sound. I have to ask what samples/synths are you using for these? These are some of the pop type demos I've heard in this scene. Are the guitars real? They sound like it. Really amazing work and the way you put everything together is nothing short of fantastic. Very impressive.

I must also know how you mixed and mastered these. (Tools/gear/software/etc). 

Do you have any other tips to share? :lol: 

Very impressive. I want to hear more of your work.


----------



## Buckles (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. Amazing stuff Alex! Don't know what else to say 

-s


----------



## Alex W (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys! 

Folmann, I bet I'm wierder than Mozart ever was man, as for pumping up... I assume you mean going to the... GYM?... :lol:. Chance of that happening... 0%...

I played the distorted guitar parts btw, I DI'd my shitty old ibanez RX60 into my soundcard, with the TUBIFEX plugin that comes with powercore applied. Fat eh?!! 



pdzl said:


> Would you mind sharing the articulation list particularly for the brass? I've never heard QLSO Brass sound this aggressive and powerful.
> 
> Is it due to your compression techniques perhaps also? (Any that you care to share?)
> 
> ...



As for an articulation list, they're all there man, just check em out for yourself. The most powerful brass stuff in EWQLSO are the staccatos and french horn PORT sound patch. Also try the muted french horns to get that really cutting sound. 

As for the aggressive trombone sound, alright I'll reveal my secret - it's this custom patch I've got going, which I made by layering Project Sam with these old Roland FFF patches from the Orchestral Family library (from 1992!). I also EQ'd it quite heavily. I found that none of the current libraries these days have really FFFFFFF brass, which always annoyed the shit out of me (cos sometimes you really need stuff to cut through the mix!!) Here's an example of it on its own:
http://www.alxproductions.com/fatbrass.mp3
BTW - apparantly EWQLSO Pro has FFF samples in it - but I haven't got a copy to confirm this, Folmann - you've got PRO, I'd really appreciate it if you could find the time to post a solo demo of the FFF bones patch man.

As for the pop stuff, all the usual suspects; korg triton, virus powercore, morphology, SOV, etc etc. The guitars are all sampled in those tracks - I can't remember where I got those acoustic nylon samples, I converted them from their original format which I think was AKAI. As for compression I mostly just use the compressors that come with the powercore.


----------



## pdzl (Dec 18, 2005)

I figured the tbones weren't QLSO. QLSO's tbones are my least favorite brass patches from qlso and are a little weak and thin in my opinion compared to Project Sam tbones - which I thought I heard. But since you said it was just QLSO I was shocked. 

The guitar sequencing/usage is particularly impressive. I don't think I've heard guitar samples sound so good, especially for old patches.

Great work again!


----------



## Thonex (Dec 19, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!

It brought a BIG smile to my face. Great job on all counts!!!!

Loud Loud Loud!!!

Nothing weak about it.

My only comment would be the mastering that you did. I love the balls, but it was a little ear-piercing in the high freqs on my system (Mackies HR824s) and I had to lower the volume a bit so it wouldn't hurt my ears. I'm reluctant to even bring this up because, as you said, the director loves it... and *that's* the bottom line!!!

Great job.


T


----------



## Lex (Dec 19, 2005)

Great work man!

Alex


----------



## Scott Cairns (Dec 20, 2005)

Alex great work man, the first track has a Matrix/Juno Reactor vibe that I love. 8)


----------



## Markleford (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually, I think this cue shows more knowledge/sensitivity of the integration of electronic elements than the Matrix sequel STs did. (though my memory may fail me on this!)

- m


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 20, 2005)

Great stuff Alex!

i think you didn't come clean on all the libraries used. I heard some familar phrases , which is all cool in produuction of course. this stuff is to good for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2005)

Alex,

'Pump up the volume'!!!! I love the in your face mix (so cool that is works with orchestral instruments sitting in there). You used all the colors available man. I bet this just makes the scene!

Director has to be very pleased. Good work.


Rob


----------



## Lex (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't get it to play.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 20, 2005)

ha, cheers from mona lisa overdrive 

cool stuff dude, really rocking :twisted:


----------



## Styrus (Dec 20, 2005)

I was wondering that myself :?


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 20, 2005)

I got it to work shortly after. Very good work. Lex why bother editing out your post when Evan Gamble quoted you. 8)


----------



## Alex W (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks dude  haha yeah I just noticed that he edited it, now he's hiding


----------



## hethy (Dec 21, 2005)

great ~
the first track give me a Matrix feelling.especially the bass track and the brass track.i like it.
i think the SAM horn sample maybe used in your track.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 21, 2005)

Loved it from start to finish. Truely awesome stuff. 

Bruce


----------



## D.J. (Dec 22, 2005)

This is really impressive.
I agree with Craig. It's too good for it's intended purpose.


----------

